# Sight setup



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What you used before will work fine.....you really have to figure out what's best for you. This is more of a personal thing  Some use stick on dots....some are big some are small some are in between.

I use a 4X....although I am playing with a 6X.....right now I am using a stick on dot on both. Last year I shot a center drilled lens with a .40 fiber. I usually used a yellow fiber but also shot a green and a red it just depends on the light that day. But 95% of the time I used yellow. For FITA I used a red fiber that I color black.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What is wrong with you all? :noidea:

50+ people looked at this thread and none of you could let the guy know about your sight setup ukey: 

I didn't know we had that many barebow shooters hanging out in here :doh:


----------



## White Nock (Feb 27, 2008)

*Scope*

I use a 4X lens with an up pin. I use this setup for indoors, outdoor field, and my occasional 3D round. I've had this exact setup for 10+ years since switching to freestyle/open class. One advantage of the up pin is that if it should rain, I just pop out my lens and keep hammering away. Hope this helps.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

(at Hornet's post)

I have used a couple diff combinations, but... at the moment I am using a .75 diopter BriteSite lens with a dot (orange) and big.. cause I use a clarifier and the dot fuzzes out a bit with it.. could change up before it's all said and done this season, but I have used a 4x, 6x straight lenses and a 6x and 8x truspot or Xview lens (I liked the Xview the best of those two)


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I use a SureLoc Supreme sight with a 9" bar, but only extend it out 6".

Indoors this year, I used a Booster scope housing and .8 diopler lens with a "somewhat" large orange dot. Really liked the extra power of the lens and planned to use it outdoors as well; however, I was rudely reminded that the bubble in this housing was not blacked out on the back side and any shots into the sun were next to impossible to see the bubble.

Could have fixed that easily with a piece of black tape, but chose the quick route and began using my 29 mm Black Eagle scope and .5 diopler lens. It too has the orange dot.

Tried using small (.019) fiber for a while, but without a light and battery, it was just not visible enough on the shaded shooting lanes.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

6X with a frosty and orange ring. Started to play with an 8X, but may find it's to blurry for me. Got a red claifier at Nat's, so once I start to get set up, I'll try that combo, otherwise it will be a 6X frosty with no clarifier. Prior to a frosty, I just used a small orange dot, that allowed a little bit of black to show around the outside of the 80YD dot. If you would like to try a fosty, I can hook you up. Just PM me.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I have used everything from a 2x to a 6x. Fibers from .019 to .049, rings, stick on dots tiny, large and in between over the years.

I definitely prefer a stick on dot to a fiber. Less chance of losing it, breaking it, no need for a light, etc... I usually use the "Bi-spectral" (Las #2010015) largest one or next to largest one, Black on Orange...

Right now and for the last few years, I'm shooting a Tru-spot 6x 3/8" grind lens. I have also used the 1/4" grind with good results depending on my set up...


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What is wrong with you all? :noidea:
> 
> 50+ people looked at this thread and none of you could let the guy know about your sight setup ukey:
> 
> I didn't know we had that many barebow shooters hanging out in here :doh:


....been a BHFSr until now.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

So in other words, if it has ever been made, chances are that someone here has either used it in the past or is currently using it.

I used to laugh at No_X_Eddie over his collection of releases he's purchased and tried over the years, but I don't any more since my collection of scopes/lens/pin ups/reticles/etc. rivals his collection and I've only been "experimenting" for 2 years. 

Was getting a pretty good collection of stabs as well, but found someone the other day that wanted to trade me some Hoyt stuff for some D****er stuff. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I use a SureLoc Supreme sight with a 9" bar, but only extend it out 6".
> 
> Indoors this year, I used a Booster scope housing and .8 diopler lens with a "somewhat" large orange dot. Really liked the extra power of the lens and planned to use it outdoors as well; however, I was rudely reminded that the bubble in this housing was not blacked out on the back side and any shots into the sun were next to impossible to see the bubble.
> 
> ...


Its *Diopter*:doh::tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Its *Diopter*:doh::tongue:


Well excuuuusssssse me :bartstush:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well excuuuusssssse me :bartstush:


Just make sure you get the right spline arrows


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:chortle: Bob I know you don't count...at least not this time 

Sticky.... so you remember the fiber trials from States. That was the worst ever 

I did loose a fiber last year when I forgot I changed fibers at Nats and the next morning my bow fell over and the fiber went bye bye....I didn't secure it in my lens like I normally do :doh:

I did have the intentions of trying the "frosted" lens thing this year but I am having a heck of a time finding any of the film....it seems the stores by me either are clueless....don't carry it or only have the super thick stuff that isn't close to what I am looking for :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Its *Diopter*:doh::tongue:


and here I thought Prag was working on a new weather radar/archery lens :doh:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: Bob I know you don't count...at least not this time
> 
> I did have the intentions of trying the "frosted" lens thing this year but I am having a heck of a time finding any of the film....it seems the stores by me either are clueless....don't carry it or only have the super thick stuff that isn't close to what I am looking for :doh:


Ask the same question next spring and I'll have an answer.:thumbs_up

Haven't had the opportunity to hit the proper field course yet, but for now I'm just shooting a 6X with an orange circle (7/16"), but want to try the frosting myself...running into the same problem. The only thing I've found in town is a 10'x16' sheet at Lowes that requires a special glue for adhesion.:thumbs_do Might just try Scotch tape as a trial run and buy a properly frosted lens if I like it.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I shoot a 29mm sureloc black eagle with 6x lens, and .19 up pin.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> and here I thought Prag was working on a new weather radar/archery lens :doh:


Hey - that was supposed to be our secret. :shade:


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I will have a new small Shrewd housing with a 3x lens and .019 or .029 fiber (havent decided yet on fiber size) connected to my CBE Quadlite. The small Shrewed housing is approximately 29mm diameter.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> Ask the same question next spring and I'll have an answer.:thumbs_up
> 
> Haven't had the opportunity to hit the proper field course yet, but for now I'm just shooting a 6X with an orange circle (7/16"), but want to try the frosting myself...running into the same problem. The only thing I've found in town is a 10'x16' sheet at Lowes that requires a special glue for adhesion.:thumbs_do Might just try Scotch tape as a trial run and buy a properly frosted lens if I like it.


Yep they had me all over looking at all kinds of stuff at my Lowe's also. I think I looked for almost an hour the day I got the magnets for the quiver. 

They showed me everything BUT what I needed. I almost pulled out my phone and pulled up. Picture of it....but I don't think it would have helped the crew I had helping me. :zip:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: Bob I know you don't count...at least not this time
> 
> Sticky.... so you remember the fiber trials from States. That was the worst ever
> 
> ...


Hornet, go to office depot and get a pack of full sheet clear labels. They are actually frosted and are sticky backed. Works great :thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sticky.... so you remember the fiber trials from States. That was the worst ever
> 
> I did loose a fiber last year when I forgot I changed fibers at Nats and the next morning my bow fell over and the fiber went bye bye....I didn't secure it in my lens like I normally do :doh:


Yes, and after that day of shooting I convinced myself that a fiber wasn't a good option for me..   :wink:

Actually, if I used a fiber in anything more than a .25 diopter lens, I'd need a fiber the size of a #2 pencil (no, not the lead, the whole dang pencil!! ) :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Last year I used a circle and dot on a 6X lens.

This year I'm trying a true spot with 3/8 grind in both 6X and 8X. I intend to try a small dot in the middle.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hammer X said:


> Hornet, go to office depot and get a pack of full sheet clear labels. They are actually frosted and are sticky backed. Works great :thumbs_up


That's a good idea :thumb: 

I will have to see if they have mini packs....a box would do a lens for everyone I know for life :chortle:




IGluIt4U said:


> Yes, and after that day of shooting I convinced myself that a fiber wasn't a good option for me..   :wink:
> 
> Actually, if I used a fiber in anything more than a .25 diopter lens, I'd need a fiber the size of a #2 pencil (no, not the lead, the whole dang pencil!! ) :chortle: :chortle:


You know that's the only time that has ever happened to me in my years of shooting 

As for the giant fiber... Nino has a 12 fiber....and not a .12 but a 120 it is about the size of one of my Nanos  :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's a good idea :thumb:
> 
> I will have to see if they have mini packs....a box would do a lens for everyone I know for life :chortle:
> 
> ...


That's about what I'd need... :chortle: :chortle:

I can see it fine without a clarifier and use fiber on my hunting sight, but with a powerful lens, I need biiiiig fiber.. :lol:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Currently using an AXCEL sight with the CR Apex Target scope. 4X lens with a dot. I have a 5X Feather Vision lens in my 3D sight. I'm thinking about calling it up to the Majors and designating the 4X for assignment. Come to think of it, I have a brand new 4X Feather Vision lens I don't use. Anybody want to trade for a 5X??


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Well thanks for the replies guys. It seems there is a wide range of what people use. Like I said the only field round I shot I used a 3X with a smaller dot than I use indoors. That willbe my starting point. I'll see how they look on both nfaa and fita faces and make a decision. 
On a positive note...INDOORS IS NOW OVER!!!! Shot like ass at New England Sectionals today. A lot of the other guys did too. It was my first full round shooting a hinge, dropped 4Xukey: but the timing was good on the shots, no premies and none that were too long...that's a good start.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Here's a link to some different frosting you can get to do your lenses. You'll have plenty with just the smallest size sheet.....

http://www.decorativefilm.com/ecart/categories.asp?cID=4&c=27931


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

currently all 3-D, indoor, and Field being shot with a 35mm 6x lens a .010 green fiber with no clarifier.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

So I've been doing a little experimenting now that I have some field and hunter targets at the range at the house. The 3x lens is just fine 4x might be a little better but I'm going to stick with the 3 for now. I put the 2nd smallest orange dot on it and it seems to be about the right size...a tiny bit bigger would be better but the next size up is too big. I tried it on a fita face but the orange blended in and the dot was WAAYY too small. So for FITA I will use the 4X lens with a big black dot (the same one I use indoors). Thanks for all the ideas and suggestions guys, we'll see how this all works out.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*For Field, Hunter, & Animal Rounds*

I have tried most things over the years and I always come back to the same thing. I use a 29 mm Black Eagle Scope with a .55 diopter lense with a yellow circle that is large enough to allow a little room between it and the 
dot. If I use too small a circle and try to fit it exactly to outside rim of the dot it causes me to over aim rather than letting it float. For the very limited 
FITA shooting/900 round shooting I do, I prefer a black ring.
Jbird


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

6" extension on sight.
4X scope with Flo Orange circle.
Tried using a dot but just cannot get used to it.
Have not tried an up-pin for field but might give it a try.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Drilled 7x lens with a .30 green fiber.Green clarifier. about 7 in out extension.nice clear target and green shows up fine.


----------



## 5spotbullseye (Oct 20, 2004)

29mm black eagle scope, 7x
black ring (considering switching to orange)

I chase a dot too much......


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hammer X said:


> Hornet, go to office depot and get a pack of full sheet clear labels. They are actually frosted and are sticky backed. Works great :thumbs_up


Hammer, a question: 
Is it very difficult to clean the sticky stuff off the lens if you have to remove the label? I just know some labels seem to be glued with super glue adhesive or something... Thanks.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

A 1 1/8" 4x clear lens with small orange chubby circle--can't stand using a dot for some reason. Makes me wanna back off the target.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> (at Hornet's post)
> 
> I have used a couple diff combinations, but... at the moment I am using a .75 diopter BriteSite lens with a dot (orange) and big.. cause I use a clarifier and the dot fuzzes out a bit with it.. could change up before it's all said and done this season, but I have used a 4x, 6x straight lenses and a 6x and 8x truspot or Xview lens (I liked the Xview the best of those two)


Well, it took about one practice field round to switch back to my ol faithful, the XView in 1.0 diopter with a red clarifier.. and I'm likin it.. :tongue:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I use Sureloc scopes and lenses in .5 and .6 diopters....

Either a really big dot or a ring....never fiber because it shows me a bit too much movement. Big dot works great for indoor, but I like the ring for outdoors. Makes is easier to "see" my target with the ring. I just stare through it and pull.....


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

6X True Spot for everything. 3/8" indoor, 1/4" for field.

Stare at the center and back tension it off.


----------

